# The Bitch Within



## Firemajic (Jun 8, 2016)

_I admire the praying Mantis
devouring her consort
as he shudders in the throes
of his self destructive climax
she ate him alive

I impatiently await your pleasure
a seductress reclining on black satin
nothing is taboo lick my pheromones
enchant me with exquisite pain
then invite me to taste your fear

Your desire will be your demise
seduced by your own ego
you surrender complete control
believing you can survive me
you are not that clever

You think you can tame my inner bitch
turn a Viper into a soft moaning dove
create your perfect illusion
your private intimate possession
I will eat you alive

Oh you want to play my game
but you are not a challenge
oblivious to my wanton expertise
we will play by MY rules
The winner is the sole survivor...

_


----------



## Reichelina (Jun 8, 2016)

Gosh. I had chills reading this.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 9, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Gosh. I had chills reading this.





LOL.... yeah, needless to say I was in a Bitch Snit when I wrote this.... but it felt gooood.... Thank you for reading..


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 9, 2016)

Revenge (in print) is always good - I put some of my bosses (disguised, of course) in some of my novels (one was even a serial killer:devilish. Good job, Firmajic.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 9, 2016)

Aaaaaah - wow, you have done it again!


----------



## 4xdblack (Jun 9, 2016)

I was hesitant to click on this thread due to the name.. I was unsure what direction the "inner bitch" would go. I didn't know if by the end I'd feel like a bitch or if the poem would literally mean the "inner pregnant dog". Lol

I'm glad the way it turned out though. This seems like the lyrics to a good punk rock song.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 10, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Revenge (in print) is always good - I put some of my bosses (disguised, of course) in some of my novels (one was even a serial killer:devilish. Good job, Firmajic.





Hahaaaaaaha.... I bet you really did... serial killer....hahaaa....


Thank you Sonata...


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 10, 2016)

4xdblack said:


> I was hesitant to click on this thread due to the name.. I was unsure what direction the "inner bitch" would go. I didn't know if by the end I'd feel like a bitch or if the poem would literally mean the "inner pregnant dog". Lol
> 
> I'm glad the way it turned out though. This seems like the lyrics to a good punk rock song.





Nothing on the face of this earth, is as dangerous and as unrelenting and unforgiving as a Woman... just saying...
Thank you for your comment...


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 10, 2016)

My wife's words (true!) "I'm a mean Cajun bitch, I rarely forgive and never forget."  Woe to any service person/doctor/salesman/ect gets on her wrong side (I've been there enough:grin. Have a great day.


----------



## DaBlaRR (Jun 10, 2016)

I fear you.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 10, 2016)

DaBlaRR said:


> I fear you.






RUN.......   ..........  Hahaaaaaa.......  seriously, I am harmless... lmao.......


----------



## DaBlaRR (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't believe you.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 10, 2016)

DaBlaRR said:


> I don't believe you.





Youuuu shouldn't....


----------



## Ariel (Jun 11, 2016)

I think the opening stanza is the entirety of the poem (and, wow, what an opener).  The rest can be cut without losing meaning.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 11, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> I think the opening stanza is the entirety of the poem (and, wow, what an opener).  The rest can be cut without losing meaning.





lol.... yeah, you are right! But, it felt so good.... Message successfully delivered....


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 11, 2016)

Firemajic at her seductive best! Another great scary/sexy/satisfying poem! I loved it.

Just a thought - I'm thinking that changing the last words from 'the sole survivor' to 'the one who survives' might add an extra frisson of menace.


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 11, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> I think the opening stanza is the entirety of the poem (and, wow, what an opener).  The rest can be cut without losing meaning.



Ams is right.  You nailed it in one.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 11, 2016)

Very intense poem.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 11, 2016)

Now, there are poems with a bite. And poems which are insatiable ...

_"I will eat you alive"
_
I dare not say more fearing I will get on your bad side and become a bag of bones.


Seriously, I love this one! Very raw (or maybe I should use another word)...


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 12, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> LOL.... yeah, needless to say I was in a Bitch Snit when I wrote this.... but it felt gooood.... Thank you for reading..



Sounds good - poetry can be an excellent medium for venting (note to self: don't touch FM's cookie jar).

I do like the way you've presented the power struggle; if you were a plant you'd be a venus fly trap.
As ever, the absence of punctuation seems to throw me a bit, but I accept that your style is to only use it when absolutely necessary.
After reading a poem like that, I'm almost too frightened to say that I think 'self destructive' should be hyphenated.  I suspect that counts as spelling rather than punctuation.
I did enjoy the read.
Thank you.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 12, 2016)

jen, Darkkin, Daniel, Silvermoon and Phil.... Thank you all for reading my rant... I enjoyed writing it, and now I am better.... STILL a Bitch, but a harmless one... hahaaaha... I appreciate all the helpful comments and the humorous ones as well... you guys are awesome and I love you to bits!    .... NOOO... don't run away.... sheeit.......


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 13, 2016)

To the guest who emailed me about my poem... you have NOTHING to fear....


----------



## Tired (Jun 13, 2016)

How dark and grotesque... With a sensual side.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 15, 2016)

Tired said:


> How dark and grotesque... With a sensual side.




There IS something sexy about power....and something sensuous about revenge... a different kind of satisfaction....


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 15, 2016)

I admire the praying Mantis
devouring her consort
as he shudders in the throes
of his self destructive climax
she ate him alive

The second and last lines seem tautological, and his climax is not self destructive; he is careless of consequences, she does the destroying though.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 16, 2016)

Olly... from a female POV, the male signed his own death warrant, when his ego lead him to believe he would survive...lol...
Thank you for your comment.


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Jun 17, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> _I admire the praying Mantis
> ...
> 
> _



A few Quaaludes...you'll love me in the morning 

A Scorpio's anthem for sure. Liked.


----------

